# Hello from South Jersey USA



## Sk3tchNinja (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi to all! Newly entered apprentice from Vineland Lodge #69.

I'm looking forward to what lies ahead and making life long friendships.

Any and all advice is welcome!


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 30, 2014)

Greetings! Welcome aboard to this forum and to Masonry.

Advice? Take on only that which you can. Don't rush it, Freemasonry is a journey to be enjoyed, not rushed. Once ready, don't be afraid to volunteer for ritual parts, even new ones.


----------



## dmurawsky (Dec 2, 2014)

Welcome and congrats from a FC in central NJ.


----------



## Sk3tchNinja (Dec 2, 2014)

dmurawsky said:


> Welcome and congrats from a FC in central NJ.


 Thank you! When is your 3°?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 2, 2014)

Welcome to the Fraternity and these forums!


----------



## dmurawsky (Dec 2, 2014)

Sk3tchNinja said:


> Thank you! When is your 3°?


Tomorrow night... a little nervous. Lol


----------



## Sk3tchNinja (Dec 2, 2014)

dmurawsky said:


> Tomorrow night... a little nervous. Lol


best of luck, brother! let us know how it turns out.


----------



## dmurawsky (Dec 2, 2014)

You as well!


----------



## tldubb (Dec 2, 2014)

Welcome Brother!


----------

